# Morel HiFi Audio - Zuki Amp's - JBL MS-8 Review



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I know it took me a long time to get all the parts and accessories together but the outcome is great and I can’t complain about it!
We have few members’ here that have helped me with the build, and they are:

Vitty- I have bought few things from him, he has been very helpful on helping choosing the right components and giving me more understanding of SQ sound build. Also if you plan on buying anything from Vitty, all items look like new, the description of the items that he provides are 100% accurate.. I have no problem buying from him again and again so I would like to say thank you.

DAT- I have also bought a lot of things from him, he has helped me as well, with all the goodies for me to finish my SQ build. Thank you for providing me all the great info, and extra education when I asked for.

Boostedrex- I want to say thank you for giving me all the info on Zuki Audio amps. I really like them and I will post review as I go along. Also thank you for great customer service at any given time I needed some extra info on Zuki Audio Amps, Great Guy! 

Orie- my neighbor, who spend hours, and hours in my garage helping me build my car from point A to point Z. I don’t know what I would do without him! Orie has helped me install and solve any problem's that have came up. He was always there when I needed his help. I would like to say Thank You to him as well, even though he goes on DIY but he doesn’t have account.

And last has been saved for the best,  - Patrick from Zuki Audio. What a great customer service at any given time, very educated, very supportive, and over all great products. I will buy amps from him again whenever I need another 4ch or another mono block. Thanks Patrick for everything you have done.

DIY Members- all of you, you guys have helped me with little tricks, questions that I always had. So I would like to say thank you to that as well.


Now here comes the review of my Build!

The whole build was based on SQ sound, I also needed to get to my spare tire, and have as much trunk room as possible. I have 16 month old daughter and I need the room not only for a stroller  but also for groceries and other 
things.

Currently I’m running full Morel HiFi Audio all around, HU unit- Kenwood DNX 9140, JBL MS-8 Sound Processor, Zuki Audio Eleets 4 CH, and Zuki Eleets Small Mano Block.

Front stage speakers:

Morel 6’s with MX-22 passive crossovers, I was thinking of going fully active, but my car doesn’t have enough of juice to push another 2 ch amp, and I also don’t have the room for it.

MidBass: 

It sounds so nice, I hear music/sound that I have never heard before, it’s very worm and accurate. I have them set @ 80hz with 12db slope. These babies get LOUD and Clean! I’m very impressed with the speakers. Because they use neodymium magnet, the install was very smooth and easy. What I really like about them, while installing them, I had on trouble of putting them next to metal doors. It was just a breeze; these speakers will not catch any metal while they were screwed down to the doors, compare to my previous Massive Audio RK6 since the magnet is so huge and heavy, they will catch to anything… Never again 
Since I’m running them Passive, I bought a matching crossovers for them MX-22, they are really nice and they shine, it has so many configuration that you could do for your front stage, I really like them.

Front Stage Tweeters:

While buying all my gear, I thought I will buy Vifa tweeters (Vitty recommendation thanks buddy!) for now and make a custom cup to hold them in place. I bought them from PartsExpress and all I can say is WoW, for 20$ for tweeter, you can’t really complain, they get loud, clean and I’m very impressed with them. I actually need to turn down the DB on the crossovers because they sounded so clean and so crisp, it was just little too much for my taste. After switching the DB to – 2 on the crossovers, they started to shine… I’m very pleased with them and the price is unbeatable. In the near feature, I’m planning on picking up Morel MT-23 tweeters for my front stage, but for now Vifa will do the job, and it does it without any issues. 

Rear Door Fill:

For the rear fill, I have decided to go with Dotech Ovation 6’sfull component set. When I got my first Morel product in my possession, I was so impressed with the quality of build; crossover’s, tweeters and mids looked so nice, so light, and so detailed. Since then, I knew I want to go full Morel.
I have installed them the same night, pulled out RK6 from the doors; they were so small, so compact, that I didn’t even need a ring for them or any spacers. Overview they are very light, and very shallow makes the install very easy! Love it!
Tweeter cups, will give you many combinations of how you want to install them, and position them. I thought this was very well designed component set. Mids sound very worm and very detailed, they handle little less power but don’t let them full you.. if tuned properly and provided proper power to them, the results are out of this world. Well worth the money!.

Subwoofer:

I had a chance to buy Ultimo Subwoofer from Vitty- Thanks for a great sub!.
You guys have seen the reviews of this sub on DIY, and other discussions from other members on here. From experience, this is one of the best sounding subwoofers I have ever owned. The sub could handle 1k RMS, with its own famous 5.1” single voice coil. I have the sub tuned to 80HZ just like the whole setup is, and it match’s the front stage so nice. The bass is not bomy like other subs that I had in the past, its fast I mean really fast, very accurate I just love it… I have over 800 W RMS pushing the sub, and that’s more than enough for me!

Amplifiers:

Since I decided to go with Zuki amps, I knew I will need 2 amps, 1 for all my 4 doors, and 1 to run my sub. I have thought about it, and decided to pull the trigger on 2 Zuki Audio Amps.
4CH:
After talking with Boostedrex for some time about Zuki, he has told me that these amps really shine, I will never have a problem powering any speakers or go active at any given time. Not only Boostedrex, and Vitty that I talk to all the time have these amps in their cars, but Patrick its self as a company owner have helped me a lot of choosing the right amps for my system. Patrick support is out of this world, anytime I email him with a question, no Joke! I get email back within 10 minutes.. Patrick is not a car sales man, he will not push his product to you or anyone! It was a pleasure doing business with Patrick and I don’t regret buying anything from him. 
The amp its self has a nice slick look to it, it almost looks like old sound stream, the crossovers are crazy and you could run/bridge all channels. The amps power/wattage on Multi-Channel Amplifiers , sound funny to some of you, but it’s the way Patrick is doing his testing, which minimum gain is set @8 ohms!
The power of the amp is there, I had no problem powering RK6 with the amp, and since I have Morel speakers, Zuki amp provides very clean/accurate power. These speakers shine by being powered by Zuki Audio Amp, and they are just asking for more… The gains are set above ¼ of the gain and that’s enough for my taste and volume… Absolutely well worth the money, not only because of performance of the amp, but also customer support from Boostedrex and Patrick from Zuki Audio! Thanks Guys! If anyone needs any additional info on the amps, please contact me or these guys that are listed above.

Small Mono Block:

All I got to say, “Holy ****” the small mono block from Zuki is nuts!, 5 40 amp fuse’s, nice clean design, easy use for connection’s and control selection and configuration. I have Morel 12” sub on that amp produce’s well over 2000K RMS. Ask Boostedrex for more details. What caught my eye on this amp, is the slick look designed just like the 4ch amp, I though it will match very nice, and for its size the amp was able to fit where I planned on mounting it. First impression of powering the amp, it has nice bright blue LED and that goes with the 4ch amp. This amp could go as low as 2ohm stable, I have single 4 ohm sub, and it provides more than enough of power. While powering the sub, it sounds really clear, loud, and accurate to the way I wanted to sound. Also I would like to add, this amp is little on the pricy side, but you get what you pay for, both amps don’t get hot at all. I have played music for about 1 hours and loud volumes, the amps were just little worm to a touch, which I really like. Amps are designed very well, very slick, easy to mount, and controls are there for any applications you want to do, Thanks Zuki Audio.

Sound Processor:
I have MS-8 doing my processing from my Kenwood DNX 9140, and it’s a great unit, there is lot information about this unit so I don’t think I need to review it. 

I hope I didn’t miss anything, and if I did I will just add on the fly!

So here are the pictures of my build!
Enjoy All….

Sub Box:

Since I had to build a new box for my sub, originally it was supposed to be IDMAX12” but things went the other way and decided to go with Morel, the box was build to ID specks. Also it was my first time glassing anything, and I think it turned out to be OK for the first timer!



























Front Stage:

























Vifa Tweeters:
These tweeters are very small…









I have used plastic surrounding to hold the small tweeters in place of my old Polk Audio.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Rear Fill:


































Tweeter:


















Subwoofer:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Zuki Audio Amps:


















4CH









Mono Block:








Random:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Final Install:


























Thank You All….


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on the install, I don't have too much room to work with, and to hide all these amps is really hard. 
I did it to my best ability...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks great man! Those Zuki amps seem amazing. I can't believe the mono is fused at 200A?!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Looks great man! Those Zuki amps seem amazing. I can't believe the mono is fused at 200A?!


oh yes !!!
I have 300 amp fuse at the battery location.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> Looks great man! Those Zuki amps seem amazing. I can't believe the mono is fused at 200A?!


The small mono is a stout little guy.  It surprises pretty much everyone who has used one to date. Typically a HUGE surprise.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Great job Mario! Glad you are finally done and enjoying the music!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you, Vitty.....


----------

